# Policy cancelled... again :')



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

I think PMDC and all these authorities just like to generally torture people mentally. It just came on Dunya news that PMDCs policy is nullified and another hearing will occur on 29th to hear their response. And that nobody needs to listen to anything else that they hear. Just wait for 29th but pretty much the case is against PMDC. So let's rejoice! 
Oh and privates are allowed to continue classes and stuff. So that's good too, yay! :')


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

What was I saying?


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Asad3497 said:


> What was I saying?


I dont know what did you say?


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> I dont know what did you say?


Stop wasting your time and get your admissions before the seats are booked. This is a load of bullsh*t. No one gives a fu*k about what PM&DC wants anymore. 
They are just trying to redeem their bit*hy egos since their heads are stuck too far up their a**es.

^^Its been posted on every thread. XD


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Haha oh this. I hope this is true?  
Haha PMDC just had to be weird in our yearr xD


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Doctech said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > I dont know what did you say?
> ...





FutureDr. said:


> Haha oh this. I hope this is true?
> Haha PMDC just had to be weird in our yearr xD



I am literally tired of their idiocy! They are worse than me deciding on a pair of heavy bag gloves, and trust me, I can take a hell lot of time...


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

It is cancelled surely. The court has posted a letter that was displayed outside SZABMU which nullifies all policies that PM&DC was trying to implement this year.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Did you get an admission anywhere?


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Going to IMDC to pay the fee today.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Asad3497 said:


> Going to IMDC to pay the fee today.


Congratulations


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Asad3497 said:
> 
> 
> > Going to IMDC to pay the fee today.
> ...


Paid. 
Thanks FutureDr.!


----------



## Soha karim (Oct 3, 2016)

Are you people talking about central induction policy? It is not cancelled n apply date has been extended to 22nd November.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Soha karim said:


> Are you people talking about central induction policy? It is not cancelled n apply date has been extended to 22nd November.


Yup it's canceled. All the places I have visited say that the court has over-ruled PM&DC and the only HEARING left is the 29th November one which will decide whether or not to dissolve and re-establish the PM&DC crew. 
They have a letter from the court placed there



However, I think that everyone should apply just to be safe and content.


----------



## Soha karim (Oct 3, 2016)

Haha all the news I read today are saying that cip will be implemented strictly however only dunia news is saying that it has been cancelled.
Well I already have submitted the dues and applied through cip also, hope for the best :3


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

I called shalamar today to ask if my admission was revoked and they said there is no such thing and I should come for regular classes when they call me. So idk what to think, except that we should stop worrying about it now and living our life.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> I called shalamar today to ask if my admission was revoked and they said there is no such thing and I should come for regular classes when they call me. So idk what to think, except that we should stop worrying about it now and living our life.


Yeah, go watch 'Rush Hour' series and blow off some steam.


----------



## Hussainraza1499 (Sep 1, 2016)

After whole, t20 will be win by privates and don't wait for Cmh (es), just hold your seat from where ever you get called otherwise there are so many waiting for the calls...


----------



## M.Ahsab (Nov 20, 2016)

What is this?
http://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&s...policy&usg=AFQjCNHq767R6GCQJJNsxxRS9o7bZzkOKw


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

M.Ahsab said:


> What is this?
> http://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&s...policy&usg=AFQjCNHq767R6GCQJJNsxxRS9o7bZzkOKw


THIS is basically people who are just playing a game of "how can we make this year worse for prospective future doctors?" 
LMDC started yesterday. Shalamar does in the coming week. Many prominent medical colleges have started. I'm pretty sure PMDC will register 100s of students or there will be riots. Half of the kids got admissions which can't be cancelled or refunded. It will be utter chaos. They'll come to a settlement on 29th Nov. Till then, don't believe anything you see or read. 
Tomorrow the news will say "PMDC policy suspended". The day after it'll be opposite. These people are ****. Relax yourself.


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

At this point its pretty clear that Private Colleges are gonna win. I mean the PMDC policy is supposed to be implemented all over Pakistan, then why are only select colleges of Punjab being targeted? 
Now my question is, what about the kids who didnt submit their fees because they were waiting for the UHS merit list


----------



## M.Ahsab (Nov 20, 2016)

When i deposited my fee in Lmdc 
They said that if pmdc policy is applied then we will refund the fee...
Simply it is students fault....
Now there is nothing to do about it...


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

M.Ahsab said:


> When i deposited my fee in Lmdc
> They said that if pmdc policy is applied then we will refund the fee...
> Simply it is students fault....
> Now there is nothing to do about it...


When I submitted the fee at shalamar they said this is all final, there will be m o changes and if I don't submit they are guaranteeing I will lose my seat. I don't think anybody refunds all the fees to 150 kids in a day and then takes new fees from a new batch (many of whom may be kids they admitted before). Plus LMDC took half the kids on donations they can't return and people would practically be at their throats if they cancelled the admissions. So, no I don't think LMDC will refund anything. they will come to an agreement. It's only UHS being a weird university right now. SZAMBU I think isn't following it anymore. So it won't be applied.


----------



## M.Ahsab (Nov 20, 2016)

Thats true....
Hope for the best


----------



## M.Ahsab (Nov 20, 2016)

Ap nay sat ki base pr liya hai ya mcat?


----------



## doc101 (Dec 27, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/mcatetp/ph...055261139245/1058473800930720/?type=3&theater
What is this is the policy on or not...:?:?


----------



## M.Ahsab (Nov 20, 2016)

Is this new or old?


----------



## Hanya (Jan 14, 2014)

FutureDr. said:


> When I submitted the fee at shalamar they said this is all final, there will be m o changes and if I don't submit they are guaranteeing I will lose my seat. I don't think anybody refunds all the fees to 150 kids in a day and then takes new fees from a new batch (many of whom may be kids they admitted before). Plus LMDC took half the kids on donations they can't return and people would practically be at their throats if they cancelled the admissions. So, no I don't think LMDC will refund anything. they will come to an agreement. It's only UHS being a weird university right now. SZAMBU I think isn't following it anymore. So it won't be applied.


 I dont think UHS is being weird about it. PMDC did publish this before the merit lists for govt colleges was published. Private colleges rushed the whole process in 4-5 days because they knew this was going to happen. LMDC literally admits 60% of the students who pay heavy donations and many colleges sell foreign seats too
This is a great policy just the timings are bad


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Hanya I disagree on one point.. PMDC decided this policy on Oct 27 - 28.. Got it published on Oct 31 in the Gazette and on its website... Public merit lists were already announced by then and most private colleges ended their application intake... CMH started its applications after govt merit list and ended it on Nov 2nd.. The timing was definitely not right and its not the way to do things.. You basically announce a policy after most private colleges ended admissions and expect them to fall in line within a day or two? Yea i dont think so... PMDC should have announced this policy in May or June... I am in favor of the new PMDC policy but it really isnt fair to spread so much anarchy by force... many local students will have to waste a year due to this stupidity.. The DANDA culture..


----------

